# Can the Bolt upgrade the hard drive the same as the Roamio?



## Johnny Danger (Dec 27, 2016)

Can the Bolt upgrade the hard drive the same as the Roamio using the online tools? 

Thanks.


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

Completely covered in about a thousand threads already. Please refer to the Upgrade forum.


----------



## Johnny Danger (Dec 27, 2016)

V7Goose said:


> Completely covered in about a thousand threads already. Please refer to the Upgrade forum.


So is that a yes?


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

It is a request that you AT LEAST DO A LITTLE of your own reading instead of expecting us to retype everything as a special reply just for you.


----------



## My Cape is a Recliner (Oct 5, 2019)

Three incredibly lazy threads.

How do I upgrade the Bolt Laptop hard drive for a Normal Hard drive ( 3.5 inch) ?

Can the Bolt upgrade the hard drive the same as the Roamio?

How much does Comcast charge for a 2nd Cablecard in an additional TIVO?


----------



## Narkul (Nov 7, 2004)

Watch out Johnny Danger! Thread police are trying to drive you away. A post that they actually could have been helpful in, wasted on berating you.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Answer: generally, yes (as I understand the question).


----------

